# The New board is fckn ace actually!!!!!



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

I've actually like the new board a lot looks modern and sleek and when @Lorian adds the final touches it will be sublime imo

Come at me...


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

aye, had to be done at some point. old forum looked old-fashioned for the current gen of site designs


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

totally agree. Few bugs but they'll get sorted


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

SickCurrent said:


> I've actually like the new board a lot looks modern and sleek and when @Lorian adds the final touches it will be sublime imo
> 
> Come at me...


Cheers mate, your £20 is on the way... :whistling:


----------



## Freeby0 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone else not give a fk whatsoever lol ?


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't give a sh1t about this being a new design because I have worked out how to post videos. All is OK with the world now. Carry on, and watch Slayer if you want:


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Cheers mate, your £20 is on the way... :whistling:


To save starting a new thread thought I'd ask here.

May have been asked already but not on much these days, what's the best way to link a photo from photobucket? Used the usual [ IMG ] code they do to put a couple pics in my journal but came up with 'photo not found'.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

(also, how do you rep people on pc?)


----------



## WrightStar (Nov 20, 2012)

SickCurrent said:


> I've actually like the new board a lot looks modern and sleek and when @Lorian adds the final touches it will be sublime imo
> 
> Come at me...


And the board will be perfection once wastes of oxygen that put, 'come at me' at the end of their statements are banned permanently.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

WrightStar said:


> And the board will be perfection once wastes of oxygen that put, 'come at me' at the end of their statements are banned permanently.


Post up your address and we'll meet f2f today and sort this out you cowardly cvut?

Inb4 no address posted


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Shots fired, shots fired!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Robbie789 said:


> To save starting a new thread thought I'd ask here.
> 
> May have been asked already but not on much these days, what's the best way to link a photo from photobucket? Used the usual [ IMG ] code they do to put a couple pics in my journal but came up with 'photo not found'.


I don't think you need the bracketed codes any more. Just paste in the URL and it should display... try it here.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I don't think you need the bracketed codes any more. Just paste in the URL and it should display... try it here.


Just tried a load of variations and looked like the [ img ] code now works again, weird.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I barely use it now, dunno why, just doesn't feel right lol, it's like browsing through a mess


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I barely use it now, dunno why, just doesn't feel right lol, it's like browsing through a mess


thats a good thing


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Tapatalk still loads the last post rather than the first unread 
STILL, weeks on!!! !


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Robbie789 said:


> (also, how do you rep people on pc?)


Reps and Likes are now combined into a single system. Clicking Like on a post increases the users reputation.



Prince Adam said:


> Tapatalk still loads the last post rather than the first unread STILL, weeks on!!! !


There are lots of Tapatalk issues, I upgrade as soon as they release new versions. If more people complain to them about it then maybe they'll fix it faster.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

> I barely use it now, dunno why, just doesn't feel right lol, it's like browsing through a mess


Every cloud.... :whistling:


----------

